# Help my Router looses internet connection!!!



## Mokaliko (May 6, 2006)

My router always seems to loose internet connection but never my lan connection. I loose internet connection almost 5 times a day.
I have 2 computers hooked up to my lan and i am connected to ADSL.
The router manufacturer is Pine.
If any one can give me some information on how to stop my fouter from loosing connection i would muchly appreciate it....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How do you know it's the router and not your modem or ISP?


----------



## Mokaliko (May 6, 2006)

I know it not the modem because i have tried 2 different ones 
and i also know its not my ISP because i have friends who live in my same area and they have the same ISP as i do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact that your friends don't have a problem doesn't mean it isn't external to your installation. DSL is a home-run directly from the ISP's central office and your home, it's unique for each DSL user.


----------



## Mokaliko (May 6, 2006)

So should I just talk to my ISP and ask them whats up?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This is a wireless router and you are loosing the wireless connection but not the wired? Is that correct? If so, there may be RFI (radio frequency interference). For example (this happened to me many times), if you are talking on a 2.4 GHz cordless phone, it may interfere with the 2.4 GHz router and cause the router to loose the signal.

If you talk to your ISP, they should give some suggestions since you are paying them for service.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Good question, I'm assuming both computers can't connect to the Internet, but can still see each other. I may have assumed incorrectly. :smile:


----------



## Mokaliko (May 6, 2006)

yes thats right its a wired router. 
It is also correct that when i lose internet connection i am still connected to 
my Lan. 
But when i unplug the power to my router and plug it back in i almost automatically get the internet back.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried connecting one machine directly to the modem and seeing if the connection drops that way?

Have you checked the modem manufacturer's website for updated firmware? This might also be an issue.


----------



## Mokaliko (May 6, 2006)

Yea I plugged my dlink directly into my computer and I haven't lost internet connection. I played a game on the internet for 4 hours and i never lost connection. This is when im plugged direct. But if i plug in my router then i would have lost connection at least 3 times.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's sure sounding like the router has a problem. If you can't find any updated firmware, it's time to call the manufacturer and get an RMA.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also, try reseting the router and see if that fixes it.


----------

